# Old School Phoenix Gold Zero Point ZPA 0.5



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Old School Phoenix Gold Zero Point ZPA 0.5 ZPA0.5 Amp - eBay (item 120620198852 end time Sep-17-10 19:55:41 PDT)

:rockon:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Gotta hate the negative feedback.

awesome GLWS on FEEBAY


----------



## HK_M3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi! I would be all up on that for a little less. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

DAT said:


> Gotta hate the negative feedback.
> 
> awesome GLWS on FEEBAY


Yeah the guy who left me my only negative did a charge back on his credit card and never sent the item back. I listed the printer as needing new ink cartridges and when he got it he wanted his money back because the color ink wasn't working........go figure. Thanks.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

man I wish I still had my new in the box 0.5 so I could use it now...it was a beauty


----------

